# Modifications in planning



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

Im looking at installing the following Modifications to the TTF over the next week.

1. Prime Linking. This enables identification of local and remote URLs and ultimately the introduction of target="_blank" to remote URLs. (http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... 9&t=875585) - *DONE (11.3.09)*
2. Categorise Announcements / Stickies / Globals. Breaks up the top of the Forum list so that you can easily identify an Announcement, Stickie, Global or Topic. (http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... &t=1101445) - *DONE (24.3.09)*
3. ACP Add User. Means we (Admins) can add users to the Database who are encountering problems with Registration (http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... 9&t=580108)
4. Annual Stars. Adds a star (or other icon) to your profile to show how many years you've been a member of the TTF. (http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... 9&t=950455) - *DONE (24.3.09) - REMOVED AS IT LOOKED TERRIBLE *
5. Advanced Quick Reply. Allows you to reply to a thread without have to visit another page. (http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... 9&t=930915)
6. Advertising Management with Forum. Adds the ability to show banners (Google or other) within a Thread to selected Groups of people (non registered users for example, or users who dont have a certain number of posts) - (http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... &t=1146135) - *DONE (24.3.09)*
7. Prune Inactive Users from the dB in the Admin Panel. *DONE (12.03.2009)*

Others will be considered.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Different Icon for topics you've posted in....? pwease :lol:

All sound like good ideas.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> 4. Annual Stars. Adds a star (or other icon) to your profile to show how many years you've been a member of the TTF. (http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... 9&t=950455)


Is there any way of modding the database so it shows the _true_ date a lot of us joined the forum, and not the date we migrated from YaBB to PHBB2 in 2002?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Date is stored in Unix format, so I dont think that there is a problem "over riding" the date of joining.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

stars for years of being a member sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

1. Done
6. In testing.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Jae said:


> 1. Done
> 6. In testing.


1. saves right clicking on links  makes me happy...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd love the facilty to preview a thread by hovering the cursor over the thread title on the index..... but it seems to be a server killer....although it is on most other forums I use :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Added another mod to Prune Inactive Users from the dB in the Admin Panel. DONE (12.03.2009)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Please....

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=135011


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Some more implemented in the list.

Annual Stars looked crap, so we pulled them

Jae


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> 2. Categorise Announcements / Stickies / Globals. Breaks up the top of the Forum list so that you can easily identify an Announcement, Stickie, Global or Topic.


I REALLY REALLY like this little mod, thanks Jae, having Stickies slightly seperated from the main posts cleans up the forums so much! 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The moving of announcements looks sooooooo much better 

I was reading a thread in MK2 when back to the front page and it changed... looks good, thanks Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Crack on with the rest now....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Inline advertising in place, TTOC Members are not shown these Ads.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> Inline advertising in place, TTOC Members are not shown these Ads.


Sorry to disagree Jae, but inline ads should be removed for ANYBODY who is logged in, not just TTOC members. Inline ads should only be shown for guests. That's how most other car forums work.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Updated, only guests will see the ads. 

Jae


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> stars for years of being a member sounds like a good idea.


That'd be the whole of your lifetime then!! :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

pretty much :roll:


----------

